# Design ideas / tips



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

Well I think the area I will be using for my dedicated theater room is going to be smaller than I anticipated?

I have plenty of time because my basement is still completely naked so if anyone has any good ideas I should be aware of before I start framing it in please feel free to let me know.

Dimensions look like they will be 11.5' wide x 17' deep x 7.5' height. (also it will have an Egress window in the room) I will be making sure that it is both accessible but darkened completely.

I will update as I go but I am comepletely new and will be putting this together in pieces (probably going to be a 2 year build).

Thanks in advance and I look forward to continue reading the forum for advice.

Jim


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

jimmerz said:


> Well I think the area I will be using for my dedicated theater room is going to be smaller than I anticipated?
> 
> I have plenty of time because my basement is still completely naked so if anyone has any good ideas I should be aware of before I start framing it in please feel free to let me know.
> 
> ...




What are your basic idea plans?

In wall speakers? AT screen? Stage? A true dedicated theater? 

I should have done an AT screen....they are awesome...and with your smaller screen width variable might be the way to go. Anyways....pictures?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

jimmerz said:


> Well I think the area I will be using for my dedicated theater room is going to be smaller than I anticipated?
> 
> I have plenty of time because my basement is still completely naked so if anyone has any good ideas I should be aware of before I start framing it in please feel free to let me know.
> 
> ...


What are your ideas for speakers? if you will have any wall-mounted speakers, I'd recommend you try to locate them now and add blocking to give yourself a good, substantial anchor point, rather than using crummy drywall anchors to carry the weight. 

Also, are you planning any special acoustical treaments (staggered studs, room-within-a-room, etc.)?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

I need more research, but more than likely the room will be built as a regular room, with more details to insulation.

As for speakers, I was just going to go with floor standing then rear wall mounted speakers. (once again, I will need to do more research). I want a great sound system...on a budget. My gameroom area will be on a seperate speaker/receiver set up.

I currently have in wall klipsch and ceiling speakers in my family room. Not bad for a family room, but I want a better sound in the theater room.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Jim,

A few things I did when I built out my basement theater.

1) Put in more outlets than you think you will possibly need. Then add a couple more. Use several circuits rather than just one or two.

2) Put in a dedicated 20 amp line for (only) your HT equipment.

3) When you decide which wall will be your viewing wall, add a couple of extra studs in case you ever decide to hang a large/heavy TV.

4) In the viewing wall, bury some pipe/conduit so you can drop some wires. Place the upper opening behind the screen/TV

5) Spend a few extra bucks and add a whole house surge suppressor at the electrical box. Surprisingly inexpensive and well worth the extra protection.

6) Use thicker carpet pad (warmth) with vapor barriers on both sides (dry).

7) I have all of my light switches on dimmers and can operate them with a remote (on/off plus bright/dim). Got them from X-10. Very handy. Worthwhile to install a phase coupler to connect both sides of the electric box and eliminate problems with signals getting where they should.

Hopefully something above is useful.

Oh, and if you can find one, a Pittsburgh Steeler anti-turnover device should also be installed! :hissyfit:


----------

